# Game #44 (1/31): Los Angeles Lakers @ New York Knicks



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>















Los Angeles Lakers (23-20) @ New York Knicks (14-29) 

Madison Square Garden (New York)









Date: Tuesday, January 31st
Time: 4:30 pm

*Television:*















KCAL NBALP

*Radio:*















Xtra Sports 570 ESPN 1330

*Probable Starters:*




































S. Marbury Q. Richardson M. Rose M. Taylor E. Curry 





































S. Parker K. Bryant L. Odom K. Brown C. Mihm

*Key Reserves:*
Los Angeles Lakers





























Brian Cook
Devean George
Luke Walton
Sasha Vujacic

New York Knicks





























Jamal Crawford
David Lee
Channing Frye
Nate Robinson

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#9932CC" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Lakers*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Knicks*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Kobe Bryant 35.9</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Stephon Marbury 18.6</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Lamar Odom 9.4</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Eddy Curry 6.7</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Lamar Odom 5.4</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Stephon Marbury 7.0</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Smush Parker 1.7</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Stephon Marbury 1.2</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Chris Mihm 1.3</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Eddy Curry 0.9</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Chris Mihm .513</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>David Lee .568</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Brian Cook .471</td><td>*3PT%*</td><td>Malik Rose 1.000</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Sasha Vujacic .958</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Jamal Crawford .828</td></tr></table>
- Knicks stats were through tonight.. 

*Season Standings:*
*Pacific Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Phoenix Suns</td><td>28-16</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Clippers</td><td>25-17</td><td>2.0</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Lakers</td><td>23-20</td><td>5.0</td><tr align=center><td>Golden State Warriors</td><td>20-23</td><td>8.0</td><tr align=center><td>Sacramento Kings</td><td>18-26</td><td>10.0</td></table>

*Western Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>1. San Antonio Spurs</td><td>35-10</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>2. Phoenix Suns</td><td>28-16</td><td>6.5</td><tr align=center><td>3. Denver Nuggets</td><td>25-21</td><td>10.5</td><tr align=center><td>4. Dallas Mavericks</td><td>34-10</td><td>0.5</td><tr align=center><td>5. Los Angeles Clippers</td><td>25-17</td><td>8.5</td><tr align=center><td>6. Memphis Grizzlies</td><td>26-18</td><td>8.5</td><tr align=center><td>7. Los Angeles Lakers</td><td>23-20</td><td>11.0</td><tr align=center><td>8. New Orleans/Oklahoma City Hornets</td><td>22-22</td><td>12.5</td></table>

Bryant's Success Has Made Lakers a Study in Contradiction
By RAY GLIER
Published: January 31, 2006










Kobe Bryant has always relished playing on the Madison Square Garden stage, so his eyes grew wide yesterday when he talked about the history and the reputation of his favorite arena.

For one night, the Garden will again become the "Mecca of Basketball," if only because the N.B.A.'s one-man traveling show stops there.

Eight days after scoring an ethereal 81 points and a day before making his only appearance at the Garden this season, Bryant insisted he was not looking to become the second player, after Wilt Chamberlain, to score 100 points against the Knicks.

"To be honest, I'd much rather go out there and score 25 points and get 10 assists," Bryant said yesterday after practice in Manhattan.

Bryant is on a mission of personal redemption that his teammates cannot deny. "Kobe, he has really strong will," Lakers forward Lamar Odom said. "When he's in the zone like that, he's definitely on an island by himself."

[More in URL]

*Upcoming Games:*
February 1st - @







- KCAL
February 3rd - @







- KCAL
February 4th - @







- KCAL
February 7th - @







- NBATV
February 8th - @







- KCAL

Knicks Forum Game Thread
</center>


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Its a Win ...Kobe goes of for 40, Lamar gets one of his redemption game then he disappears on our next game and Kobe scores 50 again and wins it for the team...hooray for team consistency besides Kobe (sarcasm). :banana:


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

i want to see bynum go against frye


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

If Kobe doesnt go for 40 or if the Lakers dont get the W i'd be disappointed... honestly.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

If Odom has a bad game aginst Malik Rose then this boad will go crazy. Hopefully the Lakers win in a balanced effort.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

Must win.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Fracture said:


> Must win.


Pretty much. Even the Hawks beat the Knicks...we better win.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Who is going to stop Kobe? I'm sorry but Kobe can go for 50 or drop 30, 8, 8 here if he wants.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

The game is at 4:30 and not 6:30. KCAL I believe has it on tape delay and won't start until 5:30 though.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

My bad tk.. was going by my time :rofl:


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

Fracture said:


> Must win.


:yes:
Indeed. Must. Win.


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

They better win, if i see that nonsense that happened in Golden State and they lose...

...i dont even wanna go there


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Come on B34C, you dissapointed me, I opened the thread hoping for some cool pics of our players. j/k


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

This is going to be a long, tough road trip that really needs to start the right way. With a win over the Knicks of course. We always play down to competition, so I expect us to come out sluggish.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

This game better not be blacked out on NBA TV.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Kobe is going to absolutely torch the Knicks. Who is going to guard him? Jamal Crawford? Penny Hardaway? Please don't tell me Larry Brown will try Nate Robinson on him. Their best chance is Trevor Ariza, and when your best chance of guarding Kobe is Trevor Ariza...you know you're in trouble.

Lamar won't show up again, but I'm calling for a big night from Smush.

I say we win this one closely.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Actually they are going to start Q on him... Ariza has been in the dog house lately so he wont play much..


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

The starting 5 is Davis, Curry, Woods, Q and Marbury.... for the Knicks... ours is our regular 5....


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Phil Jackson said that the reception they got reminds him of when MJ came back to the garden and dropped 55.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Lamar Odom is off to agood start!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

LoL god, I'll just stick to watching the Illini game.. WTF are they doing? I check the game and they are down 18-9?


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Yeah very bad start.... 
but we have Kobe


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

26-22 Lakers... that was a sick block by Kwame and the Alley oop from Smush to Kobe...


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

31-24 at the end of the first for the Lakers.

Kobe 16 pts


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

When Kwame actually plays like a bigman the Lakers are so much better I noticed.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

When Kobe is not in the game is so dead


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

****ing Odom with 4 TOs already. :curse:


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Lynx said:


> ****ing Odom with 4 TOs already. :curse:


Yeah but he also has 6 pts, 6 boards, 2 assists, and 3 steals


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Pass the ball Kobe!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

60-44 Lakers at the half.

Kobe - 25 pts


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Steez said:


> Yeah but he also has 6 pts, 6 boards, 2 assists, and 3 steals


.. and *3 FOULS*


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Steez said:


> 60-44 Lakers at the half.
> 
> Kobe - 25 pts



Oh didnt know it was delayed, Thanks Steez you just ruined the game 4 me! :curse:


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Lakermike05 said:


> Oh didnt know it was delayed, Thanks Steez you just ruined the game 4 me! :curse:


I didnt know the game was delayed ... whooooooooooooooops!
my bad.... am watching it on MSG


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Curry's an idiot.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

ADavis is a f-kin idiot for doing that


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

I cant even talk about the game because of the delay lol... damn!
aight


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Was Mihm feeling up on Frye's butt?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Yeah I believe so.. Turned to the game.. after the Illini win and there's like a million fouls? Has this happened all game?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow.. :rofl: @ the last attempt in the 3rd..


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

I cant even talk about the game because of the delay...


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Steez said:


> I cant even talk about the game because of the delay...



No dude its cool go ahead. Some users wont be able to watch if for there own reasons.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

the game is over isnt it?


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Yehaaa Bynum 4 points, 2 boards 1 assist in 6 mins


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

No, still going on ... Fourth quarter and Lakers have a big lead


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

LOL Lakers 38-50 at the line meanwhile the Kniicks is 18-22, even Kobe shot more FTs than the Knicks 23-26 LOL


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Bynum is kicking some seriousazz


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Lakers lead by 32


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

bynum 8 pts of 4-4 field goals


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Bynum has 10 and is going to shoot 2 at the line.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

OMG Bynum 10 pts 5 of 5


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

:banana: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Bynum 12 points


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Andrew Bynum = the new Diesel


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Questoin...Bynum entered the game in the 4th quarter right? Because i dont want to miss where he 1st entered the game....


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Bynum with 14 points


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

A bomb is unstoppable force with 14 point + Ft's to come


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

good play by Bynum, this Kid can play, give him more minutes Phil. Today he played way better than Frye


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Bynum Makes Kareem's Hook Shot... 16 points


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Lakermike05 said:


> Questoin...Bynum entered the game in the 4th quarter right? Because i dont want to miss where he 1st entered the game....



Any1?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Dont go down if you havent saw the end of the game, but here's the boxscore



















The kid looked awesome but mind you it was against Eddy Curry, etc. Nah I'm trying not to bash him at all. I loved what I saw but let's see him against better competition.. Marvelous job though!

Final: Lakers 130 - Knicks 97


```
Name  	Min  	FG  	3Pt  	FT  	Off  	Reb  	Ast  	TO  	Stl  	Blk  	PF  	Pts 
Brown 	29 	3-5 	0-0 	1-4 	2 	8 	1 	0 	0 	1 	2 	7 
Odom 	30 	4-7 	1-1 	2-5 	2 	13 	4 	5 	3 	1 	3 	11 
Mihm 	24 	5-7 	0-0 	4-6 	0 	2 	2 	0 	0 	0 	3 	14 
Bryant 	34 	7-17 	3-8 	23-26 	1 	3 	3 	3 	4 	0 	4 	40 
Parker 	33 	4-10 	2-3 	5-5 	0 	2 	5 	1 	1 	0 	0 	15 
George 	14 	1-3 	1-2 	0-0 	1 	3 	0 	0 	1 	0 	0 	3 
Vujacic 20 	4-4 	1-1 	2-2 	2 	5 	3 	1 	0 	0 	1 	11 
Bynum 	12 	7-7 	0-0 	2-4 	2 	4 	1 	1 	1 	0 	3 	16 
Walton 	7 	1-2 	1-1 	1-2 	1 	2 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	4 
Green 	5 	1-1 	0-0 	3-4 	0 	1 	2 	0 	0 	0 	1 	5 
Cook 	18 	2-5 	0-0 	0-0 	2 	3 	1 	3 	0 	1 	3 	4 
Totals 	226 	39-68 	9-16 	43-58 	13 	46 	22 	14 	10 	3 	20 	130 
Percentages: 	  .574 	.562 	.741 	  	Team Rebounds: 8
```


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Holy crap...I love Andrew Bynum.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

FOLKS , ANDREW BYNUM, THE UNSTOPPABLE FORCE AT THE CENTER

HE IS 2nd HIGHEST SCORER OF THE GAME.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Nice win, haha Knicks is no match for us


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> *Its a Win ...Kobe goes off for 40, Lamar gets one of his redemption game * then he disappears on our next game and Kobe scores 50 again and wins it for the team...hooray for team consistency besides Kobe (sarcasm). :banana:


 :clap: :clap: :banana: :clap: :clap:

The prophecy is real...


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Chris Mihm played great too. I'm proud of him


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

Did you guys catch a glimpse of Ronny Turiaf? That ***** is HUGE! :cheers:


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

Bynum 2nd in points in the game, behind only Kobe


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Gotta take in consideration though with who was guarding him.. Eddy Curry, Jackie Butler? Umm yea..


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> The kid looked awesome but mind you it was against Eddy Curry, etc. Nah I'm trying not to bash him at all. I loved what I saw but let's see him against better competition.. Marvelous job though!



True, the competition wasn't all that spectacular.. Although I remember a time when all the Lakers fans were hoping to land Curry. But i will say that he did better than our starting Center vs the same competition. In 12 minutes he managed more in most of the stats than Mihm did in 24 minutes of play. Just picture how much more Bynum could have done if he had 24 minutes against the same competition.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Are we that good? Or are the Knicks this bad?



Odom had a great first half. Did not score much but at least he was in the game and getting peple involved. When he did drive he was reading the D and reacting, He looked ready for this game. Still had some turnovers thought(but only when trying to pass)

Bynum looking good out there. And also nice to see Ronny.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> True, the competition wasn't all that spectacular.. Although I remember a time when all the Lakers fans were hoping to land Curry. But i will say that he did better than our starting Center vs the same competition. In 12 minutes he managed more in most of the stats than Mihm did in 24 minutes of play. Just picture how much more Bynum could have done if he had 24 minutes against the same competition.


Exactly.. I'm not bashing Drew at all. Im really happy for him.. but I still have my doubts.. and will..


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Whats up with people seeing ronny? Did he suit up or something?


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Gotta take in consideration though with who was guarding him.. Eddy Curry, Jackie Butler? Umm yea..


True, but come on, the Kid is 18. Lets see another 18 year old center score well on anybody in the NBA.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakermike05 said:


> Whats up with people seeing ronny? Did he suit up or something?


He is on the bench and street clothes.


----------



## lakermagic (Jan 28, 2006)

Overall great game


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

WTF :curse: :curse: 

Yahoo sports recap did not mention Bynum at all..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lakermike05 said:


> Whats up with people seeing ronny? Did he suit up or something?


Nah just behind the Lakers bench with the team.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

ShowTimeLakers2005 said:


> WTF :curse: :curse:
> 
> Yahoo sports recap did not mention Bynum at all..


Two reasons:

- It was garbage and I mean GARBAGE time for the Knicks
- Come on, it's Yahoo sports writting


----------



## lakermagic (Jan 28, 2006)

^ yea Yahoo doesn't know nothing.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Nahoo!


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

BSPN didn't mention him either, but what do you expect.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

can u spell destroyed


----------



## bluedawgalex (Aug 1, 2005)

didnt watch the game but bynum scored 16 points? thats great!!!!! im proud of him!


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

YESSS YAHOO JUST UPDATED..

Rookie reserve Andrew Bynum went 7-for-7 for a career-high 16 points, Smush Parker added 15 points and Chris Mihm had 14 for the Lakers, who were 43-of-58 from the line. The Knicks were 20-of-24. 



The One said:


> Two reasons:
> 
> - It was garbage and I mean GARBAGE time for the Knicks
> - Come on, it's Yahoo sports writting


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Nice game to start the road trip! The Knicks are a mess right now. This should provide a nice confidence booster. And garbage time or not, give the 18 year old rookie his props. I like how Phil is holding him back, because everytime he does get a few minutes, the kid explodes. Like he has all of this built up energy. This should help keep him from becoming complacent. I'm not saying Drew will be a Hall of Famer or even an All-Star, but he WILL be a serviceable center. His work ethic alone ensures that since the NBA lacks quality big men. I love it that he pays so much attention to Kareem. IMO, he provides a glimmer of hope for the future.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Nice game to start the road trip! The Knicks are a mess right now. This should provide a nice confidence booster. And garbage time or not, give the 18 year old rookie his props. I like how Phil is holding him back, because everytime he does get a few minutes, the kid explodes. Like he has all of this built up energy. This should help keep him from becoming complacent. I'm not saying Drew will be a Hall of Famer or even an All-Star, but he WILL be a serviceable center. His work ethic alone ensures that since the NBA lacks quality big men. I love it that he pays so much attention to Kareem. IMO, he provides a glimmer of hope for the future.


yea his work ethic, confident, and his effort on the floor seems to ensure that he will be a very good center... i really got high hopes for him after tonights preview...


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

ShowTimeLakers2005 said:


> YESSS YAHOO JUST UPDATED..
> 
> Rookie reserve Andrew Bynum went 7-for-7 for a career-high 16 points, Smush Parker added 15 points and Chris Mihm had 14 for the Lakers, who were 43-of-58 from the line. The Knicks were 20-of-24.


 Those are some nice stats. Good to see smush playing good in LA. He sucked in Cleveland. Free throw line 58 times. Thats is a hella lot.


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Boy the Knicks are in disarray this year.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Man that was an awesome game.... reminded me of when I used to watch the 96 bulls... (not the exact game, but the blow out I mean).... havernt seen that in awhile...


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Steez said:


> If Kobe doesnt go for 40 or if the Lakers dont get the W i'd be disappointed... honestly.


I called it!


----------

